# 2019.03.24 - Trovoada na Mitrena (Setúbal) [Fotogramas]



## windchill (27 Mar 2019 às 19:35)

Durante a tarde de domingo (24/Mar), numa saída de stormchasing, desloquei-me até á Mitrena onde me encontrei com uma valente trovoada. Fiz algumas filmagens com a GoPro e 2 smartphones.
Deixo-vos aqui alguns dos fotogramas que retirei dos vídeos, e que até ficaram com uma qualidade aceitável!


----------

